# Cheap SATA Controller for 4K disks



## cr4sh (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello. I search for a cheap SATA (2,4,8 ports) controller for 4K disks (WD Black 750G).
Thanks for help.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 10, 2013)

Take a look at this blog.


----------



## cr4sh (Apr 10, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Take a look to this blog.



Thank you for the link. I think this is all I need.


----------



## kenyloveg (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, that's exactly what *I* am seeking for.
Thanks.


----------

